
NAVEX: Precise and scalable exploit generation for dynamic web applications - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/09/10/navex-precise-and-scalable-exploit-generation-for-dynamic-web-applications/
======
doublerebel
for dynamic _PHP_ web applications. Other languages are not yet supported.

------
dvh
Similar tools: skipfish, wapiti

~~~
_pdp_
Shameless plug scanner.secapps.com - tests are executed in your browser.

~~~
tingletech
I get a blank page with a couple of console errors when I visit that URL
(Safari on OS X)

Edit: Not sure why I'm getting downvoted -- the parent tool sounded
interesting, but I get a blank page and these errors on the console
[https://gist.github.com/tingletech/153118cb3078fe2667a3874f0...](https://gist.github.com/tingletech/153118cb3078fe2667a3874f0fbbd272)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Looks like it is intended to work in FF and Chrome only [1] judging by its
extension.

1: [https://secapps.com/extension](https://secapps.com/extension)

~~~
_pdp_
Yes. There is currently pretty poor support for Safari and specifically IE but
we are working on it.

